# pirates of lost treasure tourney



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

We are selling ads for our brochure this year already and looking for sponsors. We are also looking for companies that want a booth at the tournament. We keep adding more every year more info to come......we want to thank everyone that helped and got out to fish. This is our 5th year for the tourney lets make it a great one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

:bump

I know it's early but, tomake this event successful, we get started early...talk to nick, my wife dale, jamielu, myself...this is a very worthy cause..."secret santa" andthe proceedsstay to local families in need...


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

The link didn't work for me. When are the dates so that I can mark my calendar?


----------

